# Concurso de apostas Temperaturas mínimas e máximas (6 de abril)



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 15:42)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a temperatura *mínima* e *máxima* da próxima sexta-feira, dia 6 de abril (00-00h).

*O concurso consiste em:*

*1)* Aposta de previsão da *temperatura mínima e temperatura máxima* em 12 estações seleccionadas, para o dia indicado.


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 - Fóia - Inst.Meteorologia
 2 – Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval - Inst.Meteorologia
 3 - Montalegre - Inst.Meteorologia
 4 - Zebreira - Inst.Meteorologia
 5 – Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão -  Inst.Meteorologia
 6 – Sintra, Pena -  Inst.Meteorologia
 7 – Bragança, ESA -  Escola Superior Agrário, Instituto Politécnico de Bragança
 8 - Portalegre -  Inst.Meteorologia (Portalegre só, não confudir com Portalegre (Cidade))
 9 – Carrazeda de Ansiães -  Inst.Meteorologia
10 – Viana do Castelo, Chafé -  Inst.Meteorologia
11 - Pegões -  Inst.Meteorologia
12 - MeteoCovilhã -  MeteoCovilhã









*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das duas temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas estações, das doze referidas, que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* A submissão de apostas começa agora, havendo uma *penalização de 10% a partir das 7:00h de amanhã*, quinta-feira para quem for submetendo mais tarde, e uma *penalização de 20% para quem submeta depois das 12:00 de amanhã* (quinta-feira).

* A submissão *termina às 16:30 de amanhã* (quinta-feira), coincidindo com o início da saída das 12z do GFS.

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Fóia: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Reguengos: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Montalegre : Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Zebreira: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Pampilhosa: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Sintra: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Bragança: Mín sxx,xºC Máx syy,yºC
Portalegre: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín sxx,xºC Máx syy,yºC
Viana Castelo: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Pegões: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
Covilhã: Mín sxx,xºC  Máx syy,yºC
----------------

xx,xºC e yy,yºC são a temperatura com uma casa decimal, e o respectivo sinal (s), negativo ou positivo

Exemplo:
Estação X: Mín -01,2ºC  Máx +05,3ºC



Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2012 às 16:14)

*SpiderVV*
Fóia: Mín -02,4ºC Máx +06,7ºC
Reguengos: Mín +01,8ºC Máx +10,3ºC
Montalegre : Mín -03,8ºC Máx +04,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín -00,5ºC Máx +07,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín -02,0ºC Máx +07,0ºC
Sintra: Mín +04,7ºC Máx +12,1ºC
Bragança: Mín -03,1ºC Máx +00,4ºC
Portalegre: Mín +01,1ºC Máx +10,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -05,5ºC Máx +03,4ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín -01,4ºC Máx +08,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +01,1ºC Máx +08,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín -03,4ºC Máx +07,7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Abr 2012 às 16:59)

*MeteoAlentejo:*
Fóia: Mín +01,1ºC Máx +09,2ºC
Reguengos: +02,5ºC Máx +11,8ºC
Montalegre : Mín -03,5ºC Máx +06,8ºC
Zebreira: Mín -00,5ºC Máx +10,1ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín -02,7ºC Máx +06,6ºC
Sintra: Mín +04,5ºC Máx +10,3ºC
Bragança: Mín -04,1ºC Máx +05,1ºC
Portalegre: Mín -00,6ºC Máx +09,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -03,6ºC Máx +07,3ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +02,6ºC Máx +13,6ºC
Pegões: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +12,8ºC
Covilhã: Mín -04,7ºC Máx +04,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2012 às 18:25)

*AndréFrade*
Fóia: Mín -02,0ºC Máx +07,7ºC
Reguengos: Mín +00,8ºC Máx +11,1ºC
Montalegre : Mín -04,8ºC Máx +05,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín -01,5ºC Máx +08,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín -02,0ºC Máx +08,2ºC
Sintra: Mín +04,2ºC Máx +12,8ºC
Bragança: Mín -04,1ºC Máx +01,7ºC
Portalegre: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +11,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -04,9ºC Máx +03,7ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín -01,4ºC Máx +08,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín -03,5ºC Máx +06,7ºC


----------



## fsl (4 Abr 2012 às 19:50)

*fsl*
Fóia: Mín +02,0ºC Máx +09,7ºC
Reguengos: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +12,1ºC
Montalegre : Mín -04,0ºC Máx +05,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín -00,5ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín -00,0ºC Máx +09,2ºC
Sintra: Mín +05,2ºC Máx +13,8ºC
Bragança: Mín -04,1ºC Máx +03,7ºC
Portalegre: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +11,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -03,9ºC Máx +05,7ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín -00,4ºC Máx +08,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +02,5ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín -03,5ºC Máx +06,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2012 às 20:57)

*Algarvio1980*

Fóia: Mín +03,0ºC Máx +09,7ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,8ºC Máx +12,4ºC
Montalegre : Mín -04,3ºC Máx +04,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín -01,1ºC Máx +12,9ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +01,0ºC Máx +09,7ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,2ºC Máx +12,8ºC
Bragança: Mín -03,3ºC Máx +04,7ºC
Portalegre: Mín +01,8ºC Máx +11,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -03,9ºC Máx +05,7ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +01,4ºC Máx +12,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín -01,5ºC Máx +07,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2012 às 21:56)

*Agreste*

Fóia: Mín +00,5ºC Máx +10,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,0ºC Máx +13,0ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,5ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Zebreira: Mín -01,0ºC Máx +13,0ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín -00,5ºC Máx +12,0ºC
Sintra: Mín +07,5ºC Máx +14,0ºC
Bragança: Mín -01,5ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Portalegre: Mín +01,0ºC Máx +13,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -00,5ºC Máx +13,0ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +06,0ºC Máx +14,0ºC
Pegões: Mín +10,0ºC Máx +14,0ºC
Covilhã: Mín -00,5ºC Máx +12,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (4 Abr 2012 às 22:11)

*Z13*
Fóia: Mín +03,0ºC Máx +12,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín +02,0ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Montalegre : Mín -00,5ºC Máx +05,0ºC
Zebreira: Mín +04,0ºC Máx +10,0ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +03,0ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,0ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Bragança: Mín +01,0ºC Máx +08,0ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,0ºC Máx +11,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +03,0ºC Máx +10,0ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +03,0ºC Máx +13,0ºC
Pegões: Mín +08,0ºC Máx +12,0ºC
Covilhã: Mín +00,0ºC Máx +08,0ºC


----------



## FRibeiro (4 Abr 2012 às 22:14)

*FRibeiro*

Fóia: Mín +02,5ºC Máx +12,7ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +14,3ºC
Montalegre : Mín -02,5ºC Máx +08,7ºC
Zebreira: Mín -01,5ºC Máx +12,0ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín -01,5ºC Máx +11,5ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,5ºC Máx +13,4ºC
Bragança: Mín -02,1ºC Máx +09,3ºC
Portalegre: Mín +02,3ºC Máx +13,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +10,9ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +05,8ºC Máx +12,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +09,3ºC Máx +13,8ºC
Covilhã: Mín -01,1ºC Máx +10,5ºC


----------



## amarusp (4 Abr 2012 às 23:11)

*amarusp*

Fóia: Mín +05,0ºC Máx +10,7ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,8ºC Máx +14,4ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,9ºC Máx +05,3ºC
Zebreira: Mín -00,1ºC Máx +13,2ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +02,1ºC Máx +10,1ºC
Sintra: Mín +07,3ºC Máx +13,9ºC
Bragança: Mín -01,1ºC Máx +05,9ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,1ºC Máx +12,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -00,9ºC Máx +06,3ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +03,2ºC Máx +13,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +13,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +08,1ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Abr 2012 às 23:24)

*Jorge_scp*

Fóia: Mín +02,9ºC Máx +06,3ºC
Reguengos: Mín +05,2ºC Máx +13,2ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,1ºC Máx +06,6ºC
Zebreira: Mín +04,6ºC Máx +13,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +01,2ºC Máx +09,3ºC
Sintra: Mín +05,4ºC Máx +11,6ºC
Bragança: Mín +01,8ºC Máx +08,4ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,1ºC Máx +10,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -00,4ºC Máx +09,9ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +04,1ºC Máx +13,2ºC
Pegões: Mín +07,1ºC Máx +14,3ºC
Covilhã: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +09,6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2012 às 23:34)

*ecobcg*

Fóia: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +08,3ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,8ºC Máx +12,8ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,2ºC Máx +07,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín +03,9ºC Máx +14,2ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +01,3ºC Máx +09,5ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,4ºC Máx +12,3ºC
Bragança: Mín +01,9ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Portalegre: Mín +02,5ºC Máx +10,7ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -00,9ºC Máx +08,9ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +03,2ºC Máx +12,3ºC
Pegões: Mín +06,5ºC Máx +12,8ºC
Covilhã: Mín +00,6ºC Máx +08,2ºC


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 23:48)

*David sf*
Fóia: Mín +02,0ºC Máx +07,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +12,5ºC
Montalegre : Mín -00,5ºC Máx +08,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín +02,5ºC Máx +11,5ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +02,5ºC Máx +06,5ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,5ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Bragança: Mín +02,0ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -00,5ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +05,0ºC Máx +12,5ºC
Pegões: Mín +04,5ºC Máx +13,5ºC
Covilhã: Mín +02,5ºC Máx +08,0ºC


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

*Spiritmind*
Fóia: Mín +02,4ºC Máx +08,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +13,5ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,5ºC Máx +07,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +12,5ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +07,5ºC
Sintra: Mín +07,0ºC Máx +12,0ºC
Bragança: Mín +01,2ºC Máx +05,6ºC
Portalegre: Mín +04,5ºC Máx +12,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -01,5ºC Máx +07,0ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +05,0ºC Máx +13,5ºC
Pegões: Mín +05,5ºC Máx +12,5ºC
Covilhã: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +05,0ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2012 às 00:06)

*Dan*
Fóia: Mín +04,2ºC Máx +07,1ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,5ºC Máx +13,8ºC
Montalegre : Mín -00,4ºC Máx+ 05,6ºC
Zebreira: Mín +04,1ºC Máx+12,0ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +03,1ºC Máx +07,2ºC
Sintra: Mín +05,8ºC Máx +10,4ºC
Bragança: Mín +02,2ºC Máx +9,3ºC
Portalegre: Mín +05,3ºC Máx+11,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +09,3ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +04,0ºC Máx +13,6ºC
Pegões: Mín +05,2ºC Máx +14,3ºC
Covilhã: Mín +02,6ºC Máx +07,8ºC


----------



## rozzo (5 Abr 2012 às 00:14)

rozzo
Fóia: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +06,6ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,9ºC Máx +13,6ºC
Montalegre : Mín -00,5ºC Máx +06,9ºC
Zebreira: Mín +04,1ºC Máx +12,2ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +02,4ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Sintra: Mín +05,3ºC Máx +08,8ºC
Bragança: Mín +02,7ºC Máx +09,4ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +09,9ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +01,1ºC Máx +10,2ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +05,1C Máx +13,6ºC
Pegões: Mín +07,5ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín +02,0ºC Máx +08,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2012 às 00:18)

*Gilmet*
Fóia: Mín +02,6ºC Máx +08,6ºC
Reguengos: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +13,4ºC
Montalegre : Mín -02,7ºC Máx +07,4ºC
Zebreira: Mín -00,4ºC Máx +09,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +01,8ºC Máx +10,2ºC
Sintra: Mín +05,7ºC Máx +10,8ºC
Bragança: Mín -00,6ºC Máx +08,7ºC
Portalegre: Mín +01,3ºC Máx +11,9ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -01,1ºC Máx +10,4ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +05,2ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Pegões: Mín +06,4ºC Máx +13,1ºC
Covilhã: Mín -00,3ºC Máx +09,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Abr 2012 às 00:32)

mr. phillip

Fóia: Mín +01,4ºC Máx +9,5ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,8ºC Máx +15,4ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,5ºC Máx +08ºC
Zebreira: Mín +01,4ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +0,9ºC Máx +11ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,1ºC Máx +12,8ºC
Bragança: Mín -02,9ºC Máx +7,5ºC
Portalegre: Mín +02,5ºC Máx +12,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -0,5ºC Máx +12ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +06,4ºC Máx +11,9ºC
Pegões: Mín +04,8ºC Máx +14,1ºC
Covilhã: Mín -02,3ºC Máx +06,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2012 às 01:03)

*Duarte Sousa*

Fóia: Mín +04,6ºC Máx +08,2ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,2ºC Máx +10,5ºC
Montalegre : Mín -00,5ºC Máx +05,4ºC
Zebreira: Mín +04,7ºC Máx +13,7ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +03,7ºC Máx +08,2ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,2ºC Máx +09,4ºC
Bragança: Mín +02,1ºC Máx +10,1ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,1ºC Máx +09,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -01,9ºC Máx +08,8ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +04,7ºC Máx +11,3ºC
Pegões: Mín +07,8ºC Máx +12,2ºC
Covilhã: Mín +00,8ºC Máx +08,1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Abr 2012 às 01:45)

*ac_cernax*

Fóia: Mín +03,3ºC Máx +10,1ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,1ºC Máx +12,1ºC
Montalegre : Mín -00,9ºC Máx +06,7ºC
Zebreira: Mín +03,8ºC Máx +11,9ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +01,9ºC Máx +07,9ºC
Sintra: Mín +05,9ºC Máx +09,9ºC
Bragança: Mín +01,3ºC Máx +9,1ºC
Portalegre: Mín +04,2ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +00,7ºC Máx +08,4ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +04,0ºC Máx +13,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +05,7ºC Máx +13,9ºC
Covilhã: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +08,2ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2012 às 02:07)

*MSantos*

Fóia: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +09,5ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,3ºC Máx +13,0ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,0ºC Máx+ 06,6ºC
Zebreira: Mín +03,6ºC Máx+11,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +02,7ºC Máx +09,2ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,7ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Bragança: Mín +01,2ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Portalegre: Mín +04,0ºC Máx+11,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +01,0ºC Máx +09,5ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +05,1ºC Máx +13,8ºC
Pegões: Mín +06,0ºC Máx +14,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín +02,0ºC Máx +07,7ºC
__________________


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2012 às 04:39)

*AnDré*
Fóia: Mín +02,1ºC Máx +06,5ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,1ºC Máx +14,2ºC
Montalegre : Mín +00,5ºC Máx +06,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +14,3ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +02,5ºC Máx +06,5ºC
Sintra: Mín +07,1ºC Máx +10,5ºC
Bragança: Mín +00,8ºC Máx +10,1ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,5ºC Máx +10,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +04,3ºC Máx +13,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +05,2ºC Máx +15,5ºC
Covilhã: Mín +02,1ºC Máx +07,9ºC


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2012 às 09:00)

*Veterano*
Fóia: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +07,8ºC
Reguengos: Mín +05,2ºC Máx +14,8ºC
Montalegre : Mín +01,1ºC Máx +07,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín +03,9ºC Máx +15,2ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +03,6ºC Máx +07,2ºC
Sintra: Mín +08,4ºC Máx +11,5ºC
Bragança: Mín +01,8ºC Máx +09,3ºC
Portalegre: Mín +04,8ºC Máx +11,8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +12,3ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +04,9ºC Máx +14,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +05,9ºC Máx +16,4ºC
Covilhã: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +08,4ºC


----------



## vinc7e (5 Abr 2012 às 09:48)

*vinc7e*

Fóia: Mín +02,1ºC Máx +08,5ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,2ºC Máx +14,2ºC
Montalegre : Mín +00,1ºC Máx +06,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín +03,4ºC Máx +14,3ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +02,2ºC Máx +07,5ºC
Sintra: Mín +07,3ºC Máx +10,8ºC
Bragança: Mín +00,4ºC Máx +10,0ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,3ºC Máx +10,7ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +01,1ºC Máx +10,5ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +02,3ºC Máx +13,7ºC
Pegões: Mín +04,2ºC Máx +14,5ºC
Covilhã: Mín +02,1ºC Máx +08,9ºC


----------



## João Sousa (5 Abr 2012 às 10:18)

João Sousa

Fóia: Mín +01,9ºC Máx +07,2ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,8ºC Máx +12,9ºC
Montalegre : Mín -00,9ºC Máx +07,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín +01,5ºC Máx +10,5ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +02,4ºC Máx +07,5ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,7ºC Máx +11,3ºC
Bragança: Mín +01,6ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,4ºC Máx +11,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -00,7ºC Máx +08,0ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +06,0ºC Máx +11,5ºC
Pegões: Mín +03,9ºC Máx +13,9ºC
Covilhã: Mín +01,1ºC Máx +08,2ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Abr 2012 às 10:38)

*PedroAfonso*
Fóia: Mín +03.9ºC Máx +010.7ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04.2ºC Máx +14,1ºC
Montalegre : Mín -03,0ºC Máx +08,2ºC
Zebreira: Mín +02.7ºC Máx +011,2ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +02,8ºC Máx +10,5ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,6ºC Máx +12,3ºC
Bragança: Mín -01,8ºC Máx +07,9ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,2ºC Máx +10,4ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -01,7ºC Máx +09,4ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +06,0ºC Máx +11,5ºC
Pegões: Mín +04,2ºC Máx +13,0ºC
Covilhã: Mín +0,8ºC Máx +07,7ºC


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2012 às 11:48)

Teles.

Fóia: Mín +04,4ºC Máx +07,3ºC
Reguengos: Mín +04,6ºC Máx +12,8ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,4ºC Máx+ 04,6ºC
Zebreira: Mín +03,7ºC Máx+12,0ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +04,4ºC Máx +09,6ºC
Sintra: Mín +08,8ºC Máx +13,4ºC
Bragança: Mín +02,2ºC Máx +9,6ºC
Portalegre: Mín +03,3ºC Máx+12,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mí+05,2ºC Máx +13,6ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +04,4ºC Máx +13,2ºC
Pegões: Mín +04,2ºC Máx +15,3ºC
Covilhã: Mín +01,6ºC Máx +08,8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2012 às 12:24)

*N_Fig*
Fóia: Mín +02,1ºC Máx +09,4ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,3ºC Máx +12,4ºC
Montalegre : Mín -02,6ºC Máx +06,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín +00,8ºC Máx +11,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +00,1ºC Máx +09,1ºC
Sintra: Mín +05,8ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Bragança: Mín -01,6ºC Máx +06,1ºC
Portalegre: Mín +02,2ºC Máx +11,4ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -01,7ºC Máx +07,8ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +02,4ºC Máx +12,2ºC
Pegões: Mín +04,9ºC Máx +11,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín -01,1ºC Máx +08,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2012 às 14:42)

Daniel Vilão

Fóia: Mín +1,9ºC Máx +5,8ºC
Reguengos: Mín +5,3ºC Máx +13,2ºC
Montalegre : Mín -0,3ºC Máx +8,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín +6,1ºC Máx +13,6ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +3,4ºC Máx +11,0ºC
Sintra: Mín +6,3ºC Máx +10,2ºC
Bragança: Mín +0,5ºC Máx +10,2ºC
Portalegre: Mín +3,2ºC Máx +12,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +2,2ºC Máx +10,9ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +4,8ºC Máx +13,9ºC
Pegões: Mín +5,6ºC Máx +14,6ºC
Covilhã: Mín +2,3ºC Máx +8,6ºC


----------



## Paulo H (5 Abr 2012 às 16:28)

*Paulo H*
Fóia: Mín +02,4ºC Máx +08,6ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03,7ºC Máx +12,9ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01,6ºC Máx +06,7ºC
Zebreira: Mín +02,1ºC Máx +12,1ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +01,6ºC Máx +08,8ºC
Sintra: Mín +06,3ºC Máx +11,7ºC
Bragança: Mín -00,2ºC Máx +07,7ºC
Portalegre: Mín +02,9ºC Máx +11,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín +01,2ºC Máx +09,0ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +03,8ºC Máx +12,6ºC
Pegões: Mín +05,2ºC Máx +13,4ºC
Covilhã: Mín +00,3ºC Máx +08,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2012 às 17:37)

*João Soares*

Fóia: Mín +02.3C Máx +06.7ºC
Reguengos: Mín +03.4ºC Máx +12.7ºC
Montalegre : Mín -01.2ºC Máx +03.5ºC
Zebreira: Mín +01.9ºC Máx +11.1ºC
Pampilhosa: Mín +0.05ºC Máx +07.2ºC
Sintra: Mín +04.5ºC Máx +08.9ºC
Bragança: Mín +0.03ºC Máx +09.1ºC
Portalegre: Mín +04.6ºC Máx +08.7ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mín -03.1ºC Máx +03.9ºC
Viana Castelo: Mín +05.1ºC Máx +12.7ºC
Pegões: Mín +04.3ºC Máx +10.8ºC
Covilhã: Mín +0.01ºC Máx +09.5ºC


----------



## David sf (5 Abr 2012 às 22:45)

A aposta do João Soares, apesar de ter sido feita após a hora limite de submissão, foi aceite com uma penalização de 25%.

Segue em baixo o apanhado de todas as apostas, se alguém encontrar algum erro, é só dizer:


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Abr 2012 às 23:47)

E apesar de ainda não estar a contar o concurso, a verdade é que a Pampilhosa a esta hora já vai com 1.8ºC (IM). Veremos como corre a partir da meia-noite.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2012 às 00:29)

Que pena...faltei ao concurso.
Andei tão atarefado que me esqueci de postar. 

Vamos então ver no que dá isto e que GANHEM TODOS! 

*E parabéns por mais uma iniciativa fantástica*


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2012 às 01:48)

David sf disse:


> A aposta do João Soares, apesar de ter sido feita após a hora limite de submissão, foi aceite com uma penalização de 25%.



Nem tinha reparado que acabava as 16h30 
Mesmo assim, obrigado pela entrada no concurso com estes 25% de penalização.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2012 às 02:26)

O dia começa sem os dados das estações de Sintra (Pena) e Reguengos.
Sintra(Pena) já está há 2 ou 3 dias off.
A ver se pelo menos a de Reguengos volta.

Entretanto há estações já com temperaturas mais baixas do que aquelas que apostei. E ainda só agora começou o dia.
Contava com mais nebulosidade e precipitação no interior.


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2012 às 09:53)

A estação de Sintra (Pena) esteve off a noite toda, pelo que é excluída do concurso. As restantes têm dados registados durante toda a noite, apesar de terem existido actualizações horárias em que não apareceram, a verdade é que os gráficos de observação são contínuos. As mínimas, aproximadamente, são as seguintes (ainda há a possibilidade de serem batidas logo à noite, mas eu acho isso extremamente improvável):

Fóia: 2ºC
Reguengos: 2,5ºC
Montalegre : 0ºC
Zebreira: 3ºC
Pampilhosa: 1ºC
Sintra: -
Bragança: 3,3ºC
Portalegre: 2,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: 2ºC
Viana Castelo: 2,6ºC (valor exacto)
Pegões: 5ºC
Covilhã: 0,7ºC (valor exacto)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos das estações amadoras em concurso:

Covilhã: 12.1ºC 0.7ºC
Bragança: 5.3ºC 3.3ºC


----------



## David sf (7 Abr 2012 às 00:51)

E segundo os Synops:

Viana do Castelo (Chafé): Mín:2,6ºC Máx:13,7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (7 Abr 2012 às 13:31)

Dados do resumo diário do IM:
Fóia 1,5/8,5
Reguengos 2,7/14,4
Montalegre -0,2/3
Zebreira 3,2/13,4
Pampilhosa 0,9/9,9
Portalegre 2,3/10,5
Carrazeda 1,9/10,1
Viana 2,6/13,7
Pegões 4,9/14,4


----------



## David sf (7 Abr 2012 às 13:57)

Classificação final, das mínimas, máximas e acumuladas das duas:






Nas mínimas houve um empate, funcionando como factor de desempate a primeira aposta a ser realizada, pelo que prevaleceu a aposta do AnDré sobre a do vinc7e.

Parabéns, então, aos vencedores, *AnDré*, *Jorge_scp* e principalmente ao *vinc7e*, que venceu no total acumulado.


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2012 às 14:22)

Para quem quiser consultar os detalhes dos apuramentos dos resultados, basta clicar nos seguintes links:

 Mínimas
 Máximas

---------------------

Quanto aos resultados, quero dar em primeiro lugar os parabéns ao *vinc7e*, pelos palpites acertados. Parabéns! 

E parabéns também ao *Jorge_scp*, por se ter destacado nas máximas. Foram as mais difíceis de prever.

Quanto a mim e às minhas apostas, a estação que escolhi (Bragança), tramou-me por completo. Ditei a minha própria sentença.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Abr 2012 às 16:53)

Obrigado! Foi muito bom ficar novamente no pódio, a 3ª vez em 4 concursos que participei.

Muitos parabéns ao *vin7ce* por ter sido o melhor no global, e também ao* André*, que foi o melhor nas mínimas, que por acaso até achei mais difíceis de prever nalguns casos.

E claro, um agradecimento ao David e a mais alguém que eventualmente tenha ajudado a gerir o concurso.

Venha o próximo!


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2012 às 17:23)

Fiquei em 7º não é mau de todo

Parabéns mais uma vez pela iniciativa


----------



## ecobcg (7 Abr 2012 às 20:16)

Boas,

Muito bem...fiquei no pódio pela primeira vez!!
As máximas tramaram-me bem...

Parabéns a todos pela participação e organização de mais um interessante concurso!


----------



## N_Fig (7 Abr 2012 às 22:27)

20º lugar, nada mau, embora fique bastante distante das qualidades de previsão de outros membros do fórum... Muitos parabéns a todos os que participarem, mas principalmente ao *vinc7e* pela vitória.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2012 às 22:35)

Que bom, apareço em 4º nas máximas, nas mínimas nem apareço.


----------



## rozzo (9 Abr 2012 às 10:21)

Ora bolas, pela primeira vez fora do pódio!  snif snif...

Mas ainda assim não está nada mal a classificação, confesso que tive medo de arriscar nas mínimas, esperava menos frio, e caput! 

Muitos parabéns aos vencedores, e aos que continuam sempre lá por cima!

E obrigado ao David pela organização!

Venha o próximo daqui a algum tempo...


----------



## vinc7e (11 Abr 2012 às 09:55)

Só vi agora que fiquei em 1º lugar 
Onde é que passo para levantar o prémio?


----------

